# Rhubarb leaves ? Poison ?



## goat lady (Feb 24, 2012)

I just got home from being away all day and found two of the kids out in the rhubarb. I was always under the inpression that rhubarb is poison to goats is that true ? if yes, what can I do? 
I think one of the yearlings may have been out helping because there are quite a bit of rhubarb leaves gone.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Rhubarb leaves are listed as toxic(fiasco farms) how much so I don't know but just do be safe get some activated charcoal in them ASAP. Watch for any signs such as lethargy, seizure, sickness. Good luck


----------



## goat lady (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks, I did'nt have charcoal but I gave them some other stuff I have on hand that we use for ourselves. They are fine this morning. To tell you the truth even last night when I checked them for the last time before bed about 5 hours after they were discovered in the rhubarb they showed no signs of discomfort or ill-effect. I hope to never find out how much is too much!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad they are fine now.... :hug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Glad they are doing well. 

I read that pachasandra is toxic but my goats have eaten it no problem. Oh and english ivy also. At my old house we had english ivy everywhere and the goats ate that like candy. Maybe you can find a way to fence in your garden so they cant get to them; just in case.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Mine ate my mother's azalya bushes and it didn't faze them. They have eaten english ivy, oak and Japan maple with no ill effect. :shrug: 

Gina


----------



## Donna mini mash mellow (Sep 22, 2017)

My boer at the rhubarb leave and now has diarrhoea what do I do?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Give him activated charcoal.


----------



## LizWiz (Sep 12, 2017)

How bad ?


----------



## LizWiz (Sep 12, 2017)

How bad ?


----------



## Donna mini mash mellow (Sep 22, 2017)

yesterday in the morning was bad washed her bum and legs. Yesterday afternoon was thicker still not solid but not watery more like a paste.
She is eating drinking chewing cud and being her bossy self. I have given her a bit of salt too. Anything else I can do?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Activated charcoal.


----------

